

The world's first HTML5 SIP client - vamsee
http://code.google.com/p/sipml5/

======
sigil
Wow, they've built ragel state machines for the entire SIP protocol. Bravo
guys.

[http://code.google.com/p/sipml5/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2...](http://code.google.com/p/sipml5/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fsrc%2FtinySIP%2Fragel)

------
irpap
This is amazing! I've been regularly using sipdroid on my phone, but hadn't
been able to find any working solution for my desktop.

I couldn't make it work on my normal Chrome even after setting the MediaStream
stream flag, but it worked on the Canary build.

However, it still doesn't work, my mouse pointer keeps being a spinning wheel,
and the login button seems disabled. However, it's a great idea!

------
wsieroci
I am not expert, but GPL v3 terms means that I can't use it in commercial
product if I do not attach all my source code? Am I right?

~~~
rmc
Any open source software (gpl3, gpl2, bsd licence, mit licence etc etc) cannot
be distributed in a commercial or noncommercial manner without also providing
the source code. (there are some other requirements aswell as this, notably
with GPL that your software must be GPL licensed aswell.).

There is nothing special in any open source/free software licence about
commercial vs noncommercial use. All OS/FS treat commercial and noncommercial
the same.

As for requiring source code distribution, the GPL 3 is essentially the same
as the GPL2 (which is ~20 years old), you have to do it under gpl2 and you
have to do it under gpl3.

~~~
JulianK
The MIT and BSD licenses do allow distribution inside of commercial software
without providing source code. The only real restrictions are that the MIT
license requires you to include their copyright notice somewhere and the BSD
license is similar.

I believe the ZLIB license also permits commercial distribution.

Off the top of my head it's only the _GPL_ licenses that require source
distribution no matter what.

------
AshleysBrain
Looks cool, but... what is SIP?

~~~
mattstreet
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol>

There are 2 main VOIP protocols right now you can choose from. H323 and SIP.
H323 was developed my the telecom industry and its a binary format so its more
of a pain in the ass to develop form.

SIP looks like HTML where all the commands it uses, like to register, call,
hangup, add someone to the conference, all are in ASCII and are human
readable.

Heres an example of a SIP packet:

REGISTER sips:ss2.biloxi.example.com SIP/2.0

Via: SIP/2.0/TLS client.biloxi.example.com:5061;branch=z9hG4bKnashds7

Max-Forwards: 70

From: Bob <sips:bob@biloxi.example.com>;tag=a73kszlfl

To: Bob <sips:bob@biloxi.example.com>

Call-ID: 1j9FpLxk3uxtm8tn@biloxi.example.com

CSeq: 1 REGISTER

Contact: <sips:bob@client.biloxi.example.com>

Content-Length: 0

If you were looking at the data of a SIP REGISTER it would look just like
that, whereas H323 would just be a bunch of crazy gibberish without the proper
decoding.

~~~
1_player
> SIP looks like HTML

I think you mean HTTP.

------
1000011010
Idea: Do not use ICE for NAT traversal (it will not always work). Do not use a
public SIP server controlled by a third party (ever heard of spam?). Traverse
NAT by getting a reachable IP address and running a supernode on it. Run your
own _private_ SIP server (e.g. for just friends and family).

It's neat that this can all be made to run in the browser. But keep in mind
that one company may end up with monopolistic control over the browser. It's
certainly looking like this could happen. Again.

All this stuff runs just fine outside the browser. Supernode and SIP server
can run as daemons.

~~~
saghul
ICE will always work if you use a TURN server to act as a media relay in case
none of the other candidates succeed.

------
antonp
Can somebody enlighten me please. Would this allow me to capture & process mic
input client side?

~~~
klr
There's no way to capture mic input with HTML5 now.

~~~
its_so_on
Anyway this thing relies on javascript too, which I thought was a stretch to
call 'pure html5'...so depending on your needs, Flash (which _can_ use mic
input) might be just as acceptable as javascript...then again, it might not
be.

~~~
philfreo
JavaScript is definitely included when people talk about HTML5

------
fakeUN
I would like to try the client using FreeSwitch/mod_iSAC as the webrtc
gateway.

------
Allaun
I can't even imagine the abuse this is ripe for. Think chat roulette, but
without the video.

~~~
jcfrei
video is actually available as is file sharing. this opens myriads of
opportunities (or rather: now we can do with HTML5 what we could do with flash
2 years ago.)

------
tferris
How do I get it to work with Chrome 19? (the demo. it says not WebRTC support)

------
Kilimanjaro
FaceTime on the web is the new black. I been following closely webRTC and this
is it. Ride the wave, it'll be pervasive, some will even make money with it.
Face to face customer service? Video conferencing? Doctors appointments?
Livecasting? Sports? Events?

Downside is, if everybody starts live-casting an apple event, the web will go
down in flames.

~~~
leoplct
Ok, but it's just the same things that we could do for some years with Flash.
What will change? Before was Flash, now is HTML5? So, what? Just technology?
Many users does not notice even what technology you are using

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Doesn't Flash webcam video or streaming require proprietery Flash streaming
servers that are quite costly? Not to mention probably no longer (actively)
supported.

